# Looking for Expats in Ensenada



## stellina84 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi there


my name is Stella. I'm 26 years old and I am from Rome, Italy. I live in Mexico, in Ensenada precisely and I'm looking for people that speak English to hang out with. Like visit the city with, go to different places etc. I am alone and I just got here (like 3 days ago) so I don't know anyone yet.
So please, someone get in touch with me! I am fun and always ready to have fun 
I hope someone will reply soon!

Stella


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

do you have an email?????


----------



## stellina84 (Jan 29, 2011)

mexliving said:


> do you have an email?????


Yes I do but I cant send any private msg! Do u know how?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You won't have that privilege for a while, Stella. Meanwhile, tell us more. I"m sure that, by now, you have found some folks nearby.


----------



## stellina84 (Jan 29, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You won't have that privilege for a while, Stella. Meanwhile, tell us more. I"m sure that, by now, you have found some folks nearby.


Lol no I wish. I am still alone. Well I came here to visit my boyfriend and he left me. I am here alone trying to figure out what I can do. I am glad I'm Italian so that even if I dont speak Spanish, I can understand a lot being the 2 languages very similar. I feel at a loss and scared. I am trying to find a job to maybe get my ticket and go back or even stay here, u never know. Trying to be positive here even if its hard. But I am doing my best


----------



## Smoothontop (Dec 19, 2009)

*Friends*

Hi Stella,

My name is Andy. I have been here a year and arrived on my boat. 

I was only going to be here a few days and then move onto La Paz - its a long story - maybe I can explain more over coffee sometime. 

I have a girlfriend so I am not look for an encounter - just to make new friends like you.

I am English by the way, aged 44


Ciao,


Andy


----------



## stellina84 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi there Andy

Nice to meet you! Where in Ensenada do u live?
I have a bf too I am just looking to make new friends here! Thats all. Nothing more 
Let me know!

Stella


----------



## Smoothontop (Dec 19, 2009)

*Hi Stella*

Hi - I live on a boat in Cruiseport marina, here in Ensenada where the big cruise ships come in.

Give me a call or text on 6461364601

We can meet for coffee. Sorry I have taken a while to respond - I don;t often use my AOL account.

Andy


----------



## stellina84 (Jan 29, 2011)

What do you mean you live on a boat? Really?
Where is the place? I dobt know Ensenada very well yet so I have no idea sorry


----------



## UnGringoEnMexico (Jul 10, 2011)

stellina84 said:


> What do you mean you live on a boat? Really?
> Where is the place? I dobt know Ensenada very well yet so I have no idea sorry


Hello name is Jake and Im moving to Ensenada in about 2 or 3 weeks. im currently in tijuana. I'm 29, American originally from Las Vegas USA. Going to be attending medical school in Ensenada so I'll be around for a while. I'm looking to meet some fun and young people to hang out with. I dont know anybody at all in Ensenada and hardly anyone in Tijuana either.


----------



## dadamistress (Jul 25, 2011)

*expat in ensenada*

hello stella, 

i have just read your january post at expats and was wondering if you are still living in ensenada. i arrived two weeks ago and am looking for people to hang out with and share the experience...

gabriela


----------

